# I blame Home Depot for Home Owners like this



## 4ThGeneration (Apr 17, 2007)

I also blame each state and its govt for telling homeowners to be sure they check everything they can about a contractor except the fact that they need to make a profit.

I had a customer call today and describe to me about 5 average size rooms that need patching,2coats on walls and ceilings as well as some trim that needed to be painted. 

I asked if they have ever hired a contractor before and they said no. I then asked if they had a budget or what they thought that size project would cost them and she said "$300-$400"

I told her instead of wasting her time calling up contractors to either paint each room one at a time at her pace,consider having one room contracted at a time or save for the project. 

I know there are painters out there that advertise $59 per room including paint, so maybe this is where she got the info from?

She actually asked if I could do it and I told her that I would end up paying to paint her project, but she still had no clue so I politely declined.

Where in the world do these people come from was my old question, but my new question is who produces these people?


----------



## cfpro31 (Jun 29, 2011)

terribly terribly cheap HO. not really related but i actually had a HO _offer me $200 once to paint the entire front side of his 4000 sq ft house. nevermind asking for a quote_


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

People get weird ideas. I just accept that not everyone can afford my services.


----------



## cappaint (May 24, 2011)

Home Depot has nothing to do with it. They actually sub out paint work and those subs charge more than most people on here i bet.


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

Theres no need to blame.


----------



## 4ThGeneration (Apr 17, 2007)

cappaint said:


> Home Depot has nothing to do with it. They actually sub out paint work and those subs charge more than most people on here i bet.


Not all I could imagine cause I am not low on price by any means, but I do offer considerable amount more quality and warranty as well as excellent customer service and communication.

They probably charge a ton because after HD takes their 50% cut what would be left?


----------



## DeanV (Apr 18, 2007)

cappaint said:


> Home Depot has nothing to do with it. They actually sub out paint work and those subs charge more than most people on here i bet.


They have to charge more than some because the paint company then subs out the work so there are three levels that need to feed off the customers.


----------



## AztecPainting (Jan 28, 2010)

Look at this: This is from a 3500 sq ft house New Construction

Regarding the trim painting, Would you agree to paint baseboard, trims, no doors, for 500 dollars? I can't afford a second coat on walls so would be happy with touch ups only where there is over spray.

Go figure...


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

Don't know if you can really blame anyone. I just think many people have no clue what to expect a job to cost. They know what they hope it will be and that's all.
That's why I love those repeat customers and referrals. They either know what to expect or have a fairly good idea.


----------



## 4ThGeneration (Apr 17, 2007)

AztecPainting said:


> Look at this: This is from a 3500 sq ft house New Construction
> 
> Regarding the trim painting, Would you agree to paint baseboard, trims, no doors, for 500 dollars? I can't afford a second coat on walls so would be happy with touch ups only where there is over spray.
> 
> Go figure...


They would get the thank you and the high hat. One homeowner got upset about my price being higher than the rest of the contractors and I told him that I am planning on going to you tube, click the work title he has, study it on the weekend,goto his work place and have a meeting with his boss where I would claim his job for a 50% cut because the money he was getting was "Crazy money" :jester: Thats me for sure... lol


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

4ThGeneration said:


> They would get the thank you and the high hat. One homeowner got upset about my price being higher than the rest of the contractors and I told him that I am planning on going to you tube, click the work title he has, study it on the weekend,goto his work place and have a meeting with his boss where I would claim his job for a 50% cut because the money he was getting was "Crazy money" :jester: Thats me for sure... lol


Making "Crazy Money" is what lured me into this profession. At the time I didn't know what the "Crazy" part referred to - I thought it meant a good thing!


----------



## 4ThGeneration (Apr 17, 2007)

researchhound said:


> Making "Crazy Money" is what lured me into this profession. At the time I didn't know what the "Crazy" part referred to - I thought it meant a good thing!



I have never apologized for being higher priced than my competition because I always felt that I offer more quality than my competition. Funny how you always hear from the home Owners if you can bring the price down, but you never hear them say can you sacrifice some of the quality to bring the house down. :whistling2:


----------



## Lambrecht (Feb 8, 2010)

Workaholic said:


> People get weird ideas. I just accept that not everyone can afford my services.


Ditto! Word! Bingo! Hit the nail on the head! I couldn't agree more....


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

Are you sure she was serious? She could have just been using that as a negotiation tactic.


----------



## Wolfgang (Nov 16, 2008)

Face it guys, some people really just don't know what it costs. I never took it personally but I always did take the time to educate the HO on costs and pricing. Sometimes it worked - sometimes, not. But I never felt insulted.

I referred a friend to a potential customer last week, and the owner of the property "freaked" when he got a bid for $3600. Said he could vinyl side it for that. Sunday, the HO knocks on my door and come to find out the lowest bid he got on vinyl siding was $12K. Surprise, surprise..... He asked if I would be interested in doing it for "$1200 side money". Nope - I'm retired. I told him that I had seen the house, knew what was involved in the prep, and that $3600 was a more than fair price. I then took about 20 minutes and educated him on all that was involved, materials to be used, etc.. After all that he somewhat agreed that it was a fair price....and then asked if I were to give up "my cut", what the price would come down to? Told him that I don't take a "cut" for referrals. From what I hear, the guys are starting the house tomorrow - for $3600. Sometimes it works.


----------



## 6126 (May 9, 2010)

I have gotten better at screening customers on the phone. I have showed up to bid jobs and the HO wanted a complete $5000 exterior done for $500.  The paint costs more than that. Educating the customer. I feel thats part of my job. I have never met a painter that doest claim to do quality work. But, how many sell "value" ? Quality work at a fair price? Thats what I provide. Going the extra mile on prep, and still being productive through experience. Many dont realize all thats involved. I bid a deck a few months back. He has been restaining his deck every summer. HO figured $1000 was a fair price and was shocked at my $2500 price. I explained the procedures were much more than simply applying another coat of stain. I will be doing that deck next week  And I bet it wont need to be redone next year


----------



## 4ThGeneration (Apr 17, 2007)

straight_lines said:


> Are you sure she was serious? She could have just been using that as a negotiation tactic.


Oh they were dead serious. I explained a bit just for her own info and she was still in her same ballpark when I explained that the price she was hoping for was not even something I would entertain as the paint for the job alone would be $275, then labor,materials ect ect.... I would basically be giving them a gift to paint their place at my expense. 

I never get upset personally, but collectively it makes me wonder when the people who put it out there to make sure that home owners check for license, insurance, references and such start to educate home owners on a reality check about the real world cost?


----------



## jack pauhl (Nov 10, 2008)

thank your local lowballers. Its not HD's fault and its not her fault.... she is simply trying to find her match.


----------



## WisePainter (Dec 27, 2008)

jack pauhl said:


> thank your local lowballers.



you mean anyone trying to keep their business competitive...don't ask about K.C. prices, it has been a race to the bottom and with mexico just hours away you can imagine who's winning here.

HD prices match S.W. pricing 5-1.

oddly enough.


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

4ThGeneration said:


> I also blame each state and its govt for telling homeowners to be sure they check everything they can about a contractor except the fact that they need to make a profit.
> 
> I had a customer call today and describe to me about 5 average size rooms that need patching,2coats on walls and ceilings as well as some trim that needed to be painted.
> 
> ...




pffff, its only painting...


----------



## 4ThGeneration (Apr 17, 2007)

I say is people can not afford to keep the place up they live in then they are most likely living above their means and need to down size. Nothing personal, but they need to get a grip on reality.


----------



## bigjeffie61520 (Oct 3, 2009)

i blame home depot for everything...'contractor packs', 'professional grade models'...where is the amateur isle?
get homeowners in the store, get'm dreaming, sell'm materials and tools they dont comprehend.
the stuff ends up laying in the garage, or the 'project' is commenced. it is 1/2 azz, but homer wants to believe he was wise, so he says it is good.

'we did it ourselves' gee, never would have guessed, what w/ the roller marks, blue tape flecks & overbleed spots, aborted spackling,paint holidays, drips- globs-smears, dirt in finish etc....................

some people are handy-true.
most-not so much


----------



## DinverRed (Apr 12, 2011)

4ThGeneration said:


> I have never apologized for being higher priced than my competition because I always felt that I offer more quality than my competition. *Funny how you always hear from the home Owners if you can bring the price down, but you never hear them say can you sacrifice some of the quality to bring the house down.* :whistling2:


And herein lies the problem. Whenever a client asks if I can lower a price, I say no. You know they are going to nitpick you to death. If I am short on work, I may call a perspective client and offer to work for less just to keep busy though.


----------



## bikerboy (Sep 16, 2007)

jack pauhl said:


> thank your local lowballers. Its not HD's fault and its not her fault.... she is simply trying to find her match.


 
Plainpainter,

 Forget Quote watch, Jack has your next great online scheme. PaintMatch.com. Where homeowners are matched with painters using a proprietary formula. (price) 

:whistling2::jester::thumbsup:


----------



## johnpaint (Sep 20, 2008)

You know what is really cool is when you give them a bid and they can't sign fast enough. You may find yourself thinking wow did I miss something, but you get to end of the job and you made what you thought you would, so yes your were right after all.


----------

